# General Business Category > Scam Alert Forum >  Car Company in JHB Town

## CWS1

We purchased a company car at Trejadens Motors in JHB. A VW caddy with 92000kms on. Took it to my mechanic and he noted that the odometer had been turned back from almost 400 000kms. The car was basically a write-off. after lots of moaning and threats of laying criminal charges the owner reluctantly agreed to refund. He knew exactly what he was doing. avoid this place like the plague.

----------

